# Wer hat Erfahrung mit FTP-Diensten bei Suse 9.0



## SuseDAU (2. Dezember 2003)

Wer hat Erfahrungen mit FTP-Diensten unter Suse 9.0 ? Ich verwende einen Server auf den über FTP-Dienste verschiedene Dateien von ca.150 Usern übertragen werden sollen. Welchen FTP-Server-Dienst kannst du mir empfehlen ?
Zu meiner Schande muss ich eingestehen, dass ich in Sachen Betriebssystem Linux auf absolutes Neuland treffe.


----------



## crazyTux (2. Dezember 2003)

Ich kann vsFTP empfehlen, ich nutze zwar RedHat aber vsFTP läuft auch da.
Man muss sich erstmal rein fummeln aber wenn das geschafft ist funtzt das alles 
wunderbar ...

Tux


----------



## JohannesR (2. Dezember 2003)

Würde ich auch sagen, der vsftpd ist nunmal wirklich "very secure". 
Ein RPM-Paket dafür findest du hier.


----------



## SuseDAU (5. Dezember 2003)

Vielen Dank erstmal an euch ! Ich hoffe auf weitere Unterstützung falls ich Probleme habe beim konfigurieren.


----------



## Sway (6. Dezember 2003)

Ich hab erst vor kurzem gelesen das Suse9 nun auf vsftp umgestiegen ist. Vorher war da wohl ProFTP standard.


----------

